# Door County Wisconsin



## branson is 10

We are hoping to trade into Door County Wi next year in sometime between June 1 and Sept 30.  Does anyone know how many points in RCI's point system that would take? Either a one bed room or two bed room unit would work.  Is there a way to search how many points it takes to exchange into another resort other than what you own?  Thanks.


----------



## BigRedOne

Yah, good luck with trading into Door County.  I have been trying to trade into there for several years with no luck.  If anyone knows any secrets about trading into this area please post them.  Maybe points members have better luck.


----------



## Ann-Marie

What is door country?  I just read an article on Wisconsin cheese, and now I am psyched to travel to Wisconsin.


----------



## rapmarks

we have traded into door county for the last week of May twice.   the second time was the waterbury inn, which had the smallest quarters i ever saw.  We looked at their pricing list and could have rented it for much less than the cost of the exchange, all the way through the end of June.  We were the only people in the resort for a few nights.


----------



## siesta

We go to door county or lake geneva every summer, its a short drive from Chicago and its a nice lake getaway. We've never done ts there, and id imagine anyone that owned there lives close like us and would use it. But to be honest there are so many beautiful cabin rentals and other lodging that we've never considered ts there and rarely go for more than a few days, usually a long weekend.


----------



## slip

Door county is the little finger in north east Wisconsin. It's a resort area with
Winery's, resorts and festivals, oh, and I'd coarse cheese. It's a beautiful area in
The fall with the leaves changing.


----------



## Ann-Marie

slip said:


> Door county is the little finger in north east Wisconsin. It's a resort area with
> Winery's, resorts and festivals, oh, and I'd coarse cheese. It's a beautiful area in
> The fall with the leaves changing.


 Thanks for the info


----------



## wbtimesharer

Ann-Marie said:


> Thanks for the info



Sorry for the late entry.

Lake Geneva is a Door County esque location with a lot of shops and access to water but also have the proximity to Milwaukee.

If you can't get to the Door, try booking into Fox Hills in Mishicot.

We have gone the last 3 Summers and do a day or 2 in the Door which is an hour away.  What is nice about Fox Hills is all the towns like Manitowoc, Twin Rivers, Algoma and even Green Bay which are all 30 minutes or less away.  Lots of shops and markets.

You are also only 10 - 20 minutes away from a number of super beaches on Lake Michigan.  In the Door, the selections, I feel, are limited.


----------



## cmh

siesta said:


> We go to door county or lake geneva every summer, its a short drive from Chicago and its a nice lake getaway. We've never done ts there, and id imagine anyone that owned there lives close like us and would use it. But to be honest there are so many beautiful cabin rentals and other lodging that we've never considered ts there and rarely go for more than a few days, usually a long weekend.



I too have been interested in going to Door County for a long time. Guess I'll give up on the ts route.

Re: renting cabins there, are any you could recommend?  Or are there some websites with Door County rentals you could suggest?  I'm aware of VRBO but wondered if you knew of others?  Thanks!


----------



## rapmarks

we are at an rci exchange at the Rushes in door county right now.
the resort is great, the weather is very cold, and lots of rain.   low of 40 tonight and high in low fifties next few days.   this is June,


----------



## cmh

rapmarks said:


> we are at an rci exchange at the Rushes in door county right now.
> the resort is great, the weather is very cold, and lots of rain.   low of 40 tonight and high in low fifties next few days.   this is June,



How did you luck into this exchange?


----------



## Beefnot

cmh said:


> I too have been interested in going to Door County for a long time. Guess I'll give up on the ts route.
> 
> Re: renting cabins there, are any you could recommend?  Or are there some websites with Door County rentals you could suggest?  I'm aware of VRBO but wondered if you knew of others?  Thanks!



Try airbnb.com


----------



## rapmarks

cmh said:


> How did you luck into this exchange?


 
put in a search quite a long time ago, maybe ten months out and got it fairly quickly.
comfirmed 10/24/12, 22 tpus


----------



## MYTSG

*Very little Door County inventory*

I just completed a tour of Door County in mid May. I visited over half the timeshares and spoke with the staff. Most said that they saw few exchanges since the owners rarely deposited their weeks. Stayed a night at Fox Hills thru RCI and drove up to Door County before heading to Wisconsin Dells. It's a shame there is so little inventory since this is a great destination. Lake Michigan on one side of the peninsula and Green Bay on the other. Pretty as a postcard!


----------



## rapmarks

if you put in a search (and not for prime time) you will likely get it.  It is funny, but we stopped at Little Sweden and she said that there are lots of deposits.  
There is a lot of driving when you do get to door county, everything is stretched out, and while it might take an hour from Mishicot, that is only to the beginning of the peninsula. There is one stop light on the peninsula, and traffic can be horrendous there.  
Bailey's harbor yacht club seems easy to pull.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Door County is on my list too.  Many years ago (shortly after moving to Wisc) I did an overnight weekend trip there and didn't really get to see or do much because it was too early in the year.

I've tried to book a timeshare for the summer (usually sorta last minute - within six months) and have never been able to score.


----------



## branson is 10

After several months waiting I changed my search to a 1 BEDROOM UNIT rather than the 2 bedroom unit that I had wanted.  I was searching for a  July week.  I was using 34 points from a combination of points from 2 different non-points {weeks} resorts.  Within 2 weeks from that time I got a one bedroom unit at The Landing for July 14 to 21. 2013.    That transaction took place on October 29 of last year.  I apologize for not posting that when it took place.  We are excited to be going to Door County this July.  We stayed at The Landing in 2006 when we rented a 2 bedroom unit from an owner.


----------



## rapmarks

please post about the Landings.   We stopped at the office, but couldn't see any of the units.  you aren't too far from town there and a nice view


----------



## ampaholic

I've camped at Door County - their are often cabins available.

For a TS - I would check out Fox Hills Resort - if you have a car you will only be 1 to 1.5 hours from Door County hot spots.

:whoopie:


----------



## rapmarks

ampaholic said:


> I've camped at Door County - their are often cabins available.
> 
> For a TS - I would check out Fox Hills Resort - if you have a car you will only be 1 to 1.5 hours from Door County hot spots.
> 
> :whoopie:


it's about 75 miles from mishicot to fish creek, and it is slow going, and then you would want to drive to the end of door county, which is maybe another 45 minutes, all slow.   even staying in the center of the Door peninsula, we felt we were driving all day.  there are lots of rentals there, i would do that over staying in Mishicot.  In fact when we were there, a family who lived in Mishicot owned several weeks there.


----------



## ampaholic

rapmarks said:


> it's about 75 miles from mishicot to fish creek, and it is slow going, and then you would want to drive to the end of door county, which is maybe another 45 minutes, all slow.   even staying in the center of the Door peninsula, we felt we were driving all day.  there are lots of rentals there, i would do that over staying in Mishicot.  In fact when we were there, a family who lived in Mishicot owned several weeks there.



According to Google Maps it is 73 miles and 1 hour 39 minutes from Mushicot to Fish Creek. Personally, I think of a nice 1.5 or 2 hour drive at 45 or 50 MPH while seeing the "sights" and perhaps stopping at the occasional shop as a pleasant experience - to each their own.

OP, If driving bothers you - by all means check out the rentals on the peninsula, cabins and camp sites are abundant - it's just TS weeks that are scarce.


----------



## rapmarks

Door peninsula traffic doesn't move very fast.  there is one stop light in the whole peninsula. In the summer it is one huge traffic jam.  Fish Creek is the first touristy town ont he way up the Green Bay side.  but the OP has already booked a place in Fish Creek for this summer.
A warning, the main bridge in Sturgeon Bay is under construction, detour will add some time to the trip.  Was very slow going on Friday afternoon, okay returning on Friday mid  morning


----------



## persia

The Door "peninsula" is really an island linked to the main part of Wisconsin by bridges.  The main problem is that there are no by-passes around the towns, so if you are travelling anywhere you need to go through them and that slows everything down.  

Fish Creek is the best provisioned, there's a grocery store, that while pricey, beats a trip down to Sturgeon Bay.  The Lake Michigan side is very quiet compared to the Green Bay side.  The water is iffy for swimming, sometimes the tests say it's ok, sometimes not, personally, it smells bad even when the tests come back OK, so I would stick to the resort pools for swimming.


----------



## rapmarks

correction, the first touristy town is Egg harbor, then comes Fish Creek. We go for the scenery, we go to Whitefish Bay county Park, the state parks, and sometimes Washington Island.  We enjoy the vistas and the nature areas.  The ridges in Bailey's harbor is quite interesting.  The shops are quite nice, there was one art gallery on Peninsula Players Road that had a sculpture garden, very nice.  buying groceries is a problem, i would stock up first.   the little store in Bailey's harbor is closed.  there is a grocery store in Sisters Bay and one in either egg harbor or fish creek or maybe both.


----------



## branson is 10

*Landmark Resort exchange*

We stayed at the Landmark July 14 to 21, 1013.  We did have a one bedroom unit in the Harbor building.  The unit was small, but nicely furnished and clean.  The bedroom was small.  On each side of the full sized bed was a built in closet.  The top was for hanging clothes and had drawers in the lower part.  I would say the width was probably 30 inches and the depth was enough to lay my carry on luggage with wheels into the hanging clothes area.  They snugged up to the bed on each side and  that was the entire width of the room.  At the end of the bed I would say there was about 36 inches of walk room.  The TV was mounted on the wall in the corner.  On the wall at the end of the bed there was a mirror.  There was no chair in the bedroom.
The kitchen area was a galley kitchen work area.  The refrig and cupboard on one side along with the microwave. The other side had the sink, and drawers, and counter.  There was a toaster, coffee pot, microwave.  Dishes and silverware were plentyful.
The living room had 2 recliners and a sofa bed.  We did not open that up as we had no use for it.  There was a small area out side with 2 chairs and a table.
They did have staff that came in every day to make up the bed, check on supplies, emtpy the trash, and change towels.  We had a bed change on Wednesday.
The only thing I didn't like was we were on the ground floor, but because that building was built on a hill, you entered on flooor 2.  You took the elevator to floor 1, but then had 5 steps to  walk up.  Not easy with your luggage and other items.  We loaded up the luggage cart only to discover that you had to unload it and carry your things down the long hall.  Had I known that in advance I would have requested a handicapped unit as my husband has trouble walking.  I don't like to request handicapped as his Parkinson's is really manageable, but stairs are hard.
The resort was well managed and I'd stay here again, but would request to on a floor that there were no steps so that the luggage cart could  be used.


----------



## rapmarks

thanks for the information


----------



## Timeshare Von

Timeshare Von said:


> Door County is on my list too.  Many years ago (shortly after moving to Wisc) I did an overnight weekend trip there and didn't really get to see or do much because it was too early in the year.
> 
> I've tried to book a timeshare for the summer (usually sorta last minute - within six months) and have never been able to score.



I just got back from a short 4 day/3 night (camping) trip to Door County.  I've written three travel journals with 20 reviews/stories and over 150 photos.  Here are the links to each:

The Wisconsin Series:  Scratching the Surface in Door County

The Wisconsin Series:  Door County is Rich in Nautical History

The Wisconsin Series:  Dining in Door County

I hope they will serve to help others think about things to see and do around Door County as they plan for future vacations.


----------



## brucecz

We own weeks 26 and 35 at the Rushes in Door county and  a floating summer points week 32 at Fox Hills in Mishicot.

If you go the Rushes resale area and see the asking prices for prime summer weeks you will se why very few of those prime summer weeks are deposited with RCI. You will need a bit of luck and lots of trade power to get weeks 26 to 33. That is why we bought those weeks. Thee are only 48 Rushes units.

Have you checked the Tug Classified areas for rentals at those resorts?

Bruce    



wbtimesharer said:


> Sorry for the late entry.
> 
> Lake Geneva is a Door County esque location with a lot of shops and access to water but also have the proximity to Milwaukee.
> 
> If you can't get to the Door, try booking into Fox Hills in Mishicot.
> 
> We have gone the last 3 Summers and do a day or 2 in the Door which is an hour away.  What is nice about Fox Hills is all the towns like Manitowoc, Twin Rivers, Algoma and even Green Bay which are all 30 minutes or less away.  Lots of shops and markets.
> 
> You are also only 10 - 20 minutes away from a number of super beaches on Lake Michigan.  In the Door, the selections, I feel, are limited.


----------



## cmh

branson is 10 said:


> We stayed at the Landmark July 14 to 21, 1013.  We did have a one bedroom unit in the Harbor building.  The unit was small, but nicely furnished and clean.  The bedroom was small.  On each side of the full sized bed was a built in closet.  The top was for hanging clothes and had drawers in the lower part.  I would say the width was probably 30 inches and the depth was enough to lay my carry on luggage with wheels into the hanging clothes area.  They snugged up to the bed on each side and  that was the entire width of the room.  At the end of the bed I would say there was about 36 inches of walk room.  The TV was mounted on the wall in the corner.  On the wall at the end of the bed there was a mirror.  There was no chair in the bedroom.
> The kitchen area was a galley kitchen work area.  The refrig and cupboard on one side along with the microwave. The other side had the sink, and drawers, and counter.  There was a toaster, coffee pot, microwave.  Dishes and silverware were plentyful.
> The living room had 2 recliners and a sofa bed.  We did not open that up as we had no use for it.  There was a small area out side with 2 chairs and a table.
> They did have staff that came in every day to make up the bed, check on supplies, emtpy the trash, and change towels.  We had a bed change on Wednesday.
> The only thing I didn't like was we were on the ground floor, but because that building was built on a hill, you entered on flooor 2.  You took the elevator to floor 1, but then had 5 steps to  walk up.  Not easy with your luggage and other items.  We loaded up the luggage cart only to discover that you had to unload it and carry your things down the long hall.  Had I known that in advance I would have requested a handicapped unit as my husband has trouble walking.  I don't like to request handicapped as his Parkinson's is really manageable, but stairs are hard.
> The resort was well managed and I'd stay here again, but would request to on a floor that there were no steps so that the luggage cart could  be used.



A "full size" bed?  DH and I are used to a king; we can do a queen, but not a full size bed.

Thanks so much for the review.


----------



## rapmarks

brucecz said:


> We own weeks 26 and 35 at the Rushes in Door county and  a floating summer points week 32 at Fox Hills in Mishicot.
> 
> If you go the Rushes resale area and see the asking prices for prime summer weeks you will se why very few of those prime summer weeks are deposited with RCI. You will need a bit of luck and lots of trade power to get weeks 26 to 33. That is why we bought those weeks. Thee are only 48 Rushes units.
> 
> Have you checked the Tug Classified areas for rentals at those resorts?
> 
> Bruce


yes, they are getting a pretty hefty price for those summer weeks


----------



## kcgriffin

I own a 1BR waterview condo at the Landmark Resort in Door County www.thelandmarkresort.com  Door county has been called the “cape cod of the Midwest”  it is a peninsula located between Lake Michigan and Green Bay about a four  hour drive from Chicago.   It is primarily an adult area with many wineries, artists, galleries, and live theater.   There is an excellent selection of restaurants, but be aware, there are no “chain” stores or restaurants, so you won’t find any subways or McDonalds  that is part of the charm of Door County.  The oldest summer stock  company in the country is the Peninsula Players www.peninsulaplayers.com   , a truly magnificent theater set on the shores of Green Bay.  There is also Birch Creek Music performance center www.birchcreek.com  for wonderful concerts.  If you are into camping, the peninsula  State Park http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/parks/name/peninsula/  has golf, bicycle rental, camp grounds, and an outdoor theater www.folkloretheatre.com .   There are also many opportunities for fisherman.  There are a few timeshares located there, but unlike other timeshare properties, they are wholly owned.  [rental offer deleted]   I own all 52 weeks, this is common for Door County timeshares.  The “season” starts near 20th of June, and runs thru the end of October.  Bargains can be had in the off season, but some of the attractions may not be available.  Feel free to PM me for information or recommendations.


----------



## DeniseM

I'm sorry - but can you please clarify what the intentions of your post are, and why you want people to contact you?


----------



## Timeshare Von

DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry - but can you please clarify what the intentions of your post are, and why you want people to contact you?



Sure looks like a not so veiled promo piece/ad.


----------



## Beefnot

DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry - but can you please clarify what the intentions of your post are, and why you want people to contact you?





Timeshare Von said:


> Sure looks like a not so veiled promo piece/ad.



Seemed like a relatively benign post, providing helpful links about Door County.. Kcgriffin did not "want" people to contact him/her, but did invite people to follow up via PM if they desired additional "information or recommendations".


----------



## 55plus

*Wyndham has a resort in Door County, WI*

Wyndham will have a resort in Door County, WI soon. When Wyndham purchased Shell one of the 17 resort purchased is in Door County. FYI: Door county is a great location. We live just south of Door County, WI.


----------



## Timeshare Von

Beefnot said:


> Seemed like a relatively benign post, providing helpful links about Door County.. Kcgriffin did not "want" people to contact him/her, but did invite people to follow up via PM if they desired additional "information or recommendations".



I would tend to agree with you had they not said this near the end of their helpful post "My 1BR at the landmark can be rented thru the resort, traded weekly like a timeshare, or I can rent it out myself."

I suppose they were just trying to be helpful in providing more info on the resort where they live.


----------



## rapmarks

morrisjim said:


> Wyndham will have a resort in Door County, WI soon. When Wyndham purchased Shell one of the 17 resort purchased is in Door County. FYI: Door county is a great location. We live just south of Door County, WI.



I have a search in for next june at the shell resort, will this help or hurt my chances?


----------

